# How much for the Van Cleef and Arpels Magic Alhambra necklace?



## loveluxe

I'd LOVE the Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra opera length necklace (19 or 20 motifs, I believe it is).  Exactly how much would I be looking at for one of these?  I don't know if I'll ever have the pleasure of owning one or not, but I was just curious if I should ever consider it as a possibility and save for one or if it was completely out of reach.  Thanks!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

i believe it's 8000.00 but it could be more depending on what it's made by gold/ white gold/ MOP/ turquiose etc


----------



## catabie

it's about 10K..


----------



## lebagfairy

Carnelian=arond 10K? not sure about this one
Turquoise=11K
Mother of Pearl=8K
Onyx=7K


----------



## Aimee3

Does anyone know if they make a version in plain gold, no enamel, no diamonds?  Thanks so much!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^^ yes they do make a plain verson of it...i tried it on today...very pretty


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

they are having ANOTHER price increase they go up nov 1st


----------



## Leelee

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> they are having ANOTHER price increase they go up nov 1st


Do you have an idea of how much the price increase will be? 

I so much want to get the single grey MOP single motif in white gold.  It was $1,350 when I was in the boutique last month.  I probably won't be able to get back there until the end of November.


----------



## tweetie

Leelee said:


> Do you have an idea of how much the price increase will be?


 
I was just in the store trying to decide whether to get something before the increase and the SA told me they were expecting about a 6-7% increase.  Nov 1 was the confirmed date so she encouraged me to buy


----------



## Leelee

tweetie said:


> I was just in the store trying to decide whether to get something before the increase and the SA told me they were expecting about a 6-7% increase.  Nov 1 was the confirmed date so she encouraged me to buy



Thank you!  It's not as much as I feared.  I was sort of thinking they might make it 10%.

Did you buy anything?


----------



## Greenstar

lebagfairy said:


> Carnelian=arond 10K? not sure about this one
> Turquoise=11K
> Mother of Pearl=8K
> Onyx=7K


Hi,Does anyone know the price of the 18ct gold 20 motif black onyx clover alhambra necklace for this year?


----------



## vancleef fan

Greenstar said:


> Hi,Does anyone know the price of the 18ct gold 20 motif black onyx clover alhambra necklace for this year?


 

Hi Greenstar, I can't remember exactly how much is the onyx 20 motif now, maybe around 8k ....Why don't you call VCA and ask ?  They are usually very nice and heplful


----------



## mishaagui

oh no! another price increase! too bad i can only get my frivole earrings on Dec in HK


----------



## Greenstar

Greenstar said:


> Hi,Does anyone know the price of the 18ct gold vintage 20 motif black onyx clover alhambra necklace for this year?


 
*Does anyone know the price for this necklace?*

*I have tried to phone yesterday and today Van cleef & Arpels in London Harods,Bond st and Regent st,still cant get anyone to pick up the phone at the other end!*
*It feels like the secret service trying to get a price!*

*Help!*


----------



## TheMurseMan

read our rules!


----------



## PeterH

read our rules!


----------



## doctorj!

I have visited VCA in New York, and they are the most overpriced jewelers I have seen! I deal with a local company here in New Jersey called Yanina and Company. They make gorgeous pieces which are all one of a kind, and their prices are very very reasonable. I just remember going to VCA, hearing their prices, and thinking to myself....do you know what I can get for that much money?

AJ


----------



## R0lyaT390

Does anyone know the current price for the MOP alhambra clover or butterly ring? They are so beautiful!


----------



## littleb 43

Does anyone know how to tell a real one? are there any stamps or markings on the Alhambra necklaces


----------



## littleb 43

does anyone know how to authenticate Alhambra necklaces? I have one I got in an estate from a relative but no one seems to know if it is actually real. I dont live where there is a VCA store so I would appreciate any help on this


----------



## vancleef fan

littleb 43 said:


> does anyone know how to authenticate Alhambra necklaces? I have one I got in an estate from a relative but no one seems to know if it is actually real. I dont live where there is a VCA store so I would appreciate any help on this


 Hi littleb, can you post some pictures of it ? it should have stamps of vca and a serial number


----------



## launsk

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has or knows the price on the WG Socrate pendant necklace?  It is 3 small flowers on a chain.  I dont have a VCA store near me...any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## vancleef fan

launsk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has or knows the price on the WG Socrate pendant necklace? It is 3 small flowers on a chain. I dont have a VCA store near me...any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


 
It was $ 9750  before May 2008 price increase


----------

